# Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

‎"How many Scaf generals does it take to change a lightbulb?" asked one cynical Arab blogger. "None: they pretend to change it but after a while they put back the old one."


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt, a country lost in transition | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt, a country lost in transition | World news | guardian.co.uk


is it time to bring back this guy


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> is it time to bring back this guy


who is that? :confused2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

good question - lets see who is first to guess it


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

I think he's king farouk's son, he looks very much like him. But he doesn't speak a word of Arabic, only French I guess.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Correct King Fuad II - but only as a child and not officially crowned


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hmm... do most Egyptians miss the monarchy days?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

not as clue 

but the monarchy works in the UK


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Only as a figure head, not making life a misery for its subjects.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> not as clue
> 
> but the monarchy works in the UK


"monarchy" and "work" in the same sentence? 

I don't think Egyptians had a revolution to reinstate an unelected figure as head of state


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

They certainly didn't have the first revolution to have a puppet president working for SCAF running controlling either.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

What revolution ? 
Don't you mean the coup ;-(


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> They certainly didn't have the first revolution to have a puppet president working for SCAF running controlling either.
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner


correct


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> What revolution ?
> Don't you mean the coup ;-(


if a coup happened it was in Feb 2011, not now


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

A coup (or seizure of power) is what SCAF successfully achieved in February 2011 and further achieving by placing an Ex-Regime puppet into a position of power so they can stay in control of the country.
The revolution won freedom, but were never organised enough to obtain power to run its own country. Egypt will never be autonomous (politically independent and self governing) while ever its Military Generals deny the next generation to have a voice.


Eco-Mariner.


----------

